# HRC - Hyatt Credit Card



## Kal (Apr 10, 2015)

When you are a HRC member you automatically become a Platinum Level member of Hyatt Passport Gold. With that you accumulate points for hotel stays and other benefits.

Moreover, if you apply for a Hyatt MasterCard credit card, you will receive 2 FREE hotel stays after you charge $1000 to the card in the first 3 months. The annual membership fee is waived the first year.

This is an outstanding deal even if you cancel the card and the end of the first year. :whoopie:

I just reserved a queen sized room in the _*Park Hyatt Paris - Vendome*_ for my first free night stay. This hotel is close to the Opera and a few minutes walk to the Louvre. The reservation would cost more than $900 per night. This is a Category 7 hotel, the highest in Hyatt's system where there are only 5 in this category in the US and Europe! Trip Advisor reviews are superb and outstanding. Here is an image of the "basic" queen sized room:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Brilliant !

C'est si bon !

Beautiful area, near the Louvre in/near the 1st arrondissement. I think it's in the 2nd, but wonderful area.




-


----------



## ivywag (Apr 10, 2015)

*Gold Passport*

When we originally purchased 15 years ago, part of the sales pitch was that we would be Gold Passport "PLATINUM" for as long as we owned our weeks which were purchased through Hyatt.  That was honored until the past 4 or 5 years when we were sent GOLD credentials.  Each time, I wrote a letter to the head of Gold Passport and we were upgraded back up to PLATINUM. Last year, they issued the PLATINUM card for two years.  Does anyone know if the PLATINUM status will be honored now that Hyatt is just leasing their name to the Residence Club and really don't have any management interests?


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2015)

The world we live in has lots of uncertainties. So in the situation with the Hyatt Gold Passport the uncertainty has been eliminated.....until 2017.

 Maybe it's just a case where they only issue cards for two years.  That way if you sell your time share interests you would not be able to use the Platinum benefit beyond the two year period.  I anticipate Hyatt will reissue the card when the expiration period ends....just like every credit card.


----------



## TFTG (Jun 24, 2015)

When purchasing from Hyatt nowadays, they will give you "Gold" level status in the Hyatt Gold Passport Program.  If you sign up for the Hyatt credit card from Chase, you are automatically brought up to "Platinum"  

The current offer for the card is pretty good: 2 free nights at any Hyatt, $50 statement credit, and 5000 hyatt gold passport points with no annual fee the first year.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 25, 2015)

My husband signed up for the card and are staying at Andaz Hyatt in Wailea Maui for 2 free nights in July. We are using credit card points to stay at the Hyatt Kannapali, the hotel next door to the TS. It is a great deal. I also have a card so have my 2 free nights to use which we will use in Europe. We use points for Hyatt Place a lot for local travel. Highly recommend this card


----------



## tante (Jun 25, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> My husband signed up for the card and are staying at Andaz Hyatt in Wailea Maui for 2 free nights in July. We are using credit card points to stay at the Hyatt Kannapali, the hotel next door to the TS. It is a great deal. I also have a card so have my 2 free nights to use which we will use in Europe. We use points for Hyatt Place a lot for local travel. Highly recommend this card



If you have the points, skip the Hyatt and stay at the Andaz. It is a 5k point difference per night but the Andaz is so much better. Less crowded, better beach, don't have to pay for chairs and an umbrella, and free snacks and sofa in the room. Plus way more pools there.


----------



## TFTG (Jun 26, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> My husband signed up for the card and are staying at Andaz Hyatt in Wailea Maui for 2 free nights in July. We are using credit card points to stay at the Hyatt Kannapali, the hotel next door to the TS. It is a great deal. I also have a card so have my 2 free nights to use which we will use in Europe. We use points for Hyatt Place a lot for local travel. Highly recommend this card



I am using my two free nights at the Andaz Maui also later this summer.  Looks like a great place and good deal as nights can go for $400-600 per night and above.  There are also some good summer promotions going on right now for bonus points in gold passport


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 1, 2015)

We loved the Andaz. Each day they offer a free kayak tour to see the turtles and paddle around. They also offer a shorter(also free) outrigger tour. We made use of the bikes to bike to McKenna Beach but it was pretty humid so that was a one time deal. Each evening we sat in the negative edge pool and listened to music while sipping a glass of wine.They also lend you a go pro to use and teach you how to download pictures!  We tried to switch our Hyatt Kaanapali nights to Andaz but though we tried multiple times there were no openings. However the Hyatt Kaanapali upgraded us to the top floor at the club site and we were able to take advantage of their free breakfast, lunch goodies, dinner appetizers which were often so filling we skipped dinner and evening desert/happy hr. We actually ended up happy we tried both. There were advantages to each location! We used points and cash at Kaanapali. I still have my free 2 Hyatt nights to use and am excited to explore more.


----------



## TFTG (Aug 18, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> We loved the Andaz. Each day they offer a free kayak tour to see the turtles and paddle around. They also offer a shorter(also free) outrigger tour. We made use of the bikes to bike to McKenna Beach but it was pretty humid so that was a one time deal. Each evening we sat in the negative edge pool and listened to music while sipping a glass of wine.They also lend you a go pro to use and teach you how to download pictures!  We tried to switch our Hyatt Kaanapali nights to Andaz but though we tried multiple times there were no openings. However the Hyatt Kaanapali upgraded us to the top floor at the club site and we were able to take advantage of their free breakfast, lunch goodies, dinner appetizers which were often so filling we skipped dinner and evening desert/happy hr. We actually ended up happy we tried both. There were advantages to each location! We used points and cash at Kaanapali. I still have my free 2 Hyatt nights to use and am excited to explore more.



That sounds awesome.  My Maui trip is coming soon and looking forward to the Andaz and the activities you mentioned above there!


----------



## MaryH (Aug 30, 2015)

I was Hyatt Diamond for 11 or 12 years from work travel.  Park Hyatt Vendome is my favourite and had 7 or 8 stays over the years since 2002.  

Platinum does not do much except free internet in some locations and some extra points % for stay.

The credit card is a good deal with the 2 free nights.  unfortunately it is not available for Canadians.


----------

